
How-To Spy on Competitor Signups - benbartling
https://medium.com/the-flux/how-to-spy-on-competitor-signups-bb60dd92e41e
======
mtmail
Countermeasure is obfuscating the ids, e.g.
[https://github.com/namick/obfuscate_id](https://github.com/namick/obfuscate_id)

